# Which Version of the 622 do you have and are you having problems.? (Take Two)



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Some people have posted good and bad experinces with their 622 and I wanted to see if one version of the receivers was better that the other

it seems that there are now 3 versions of 622 out there, if you look at your tag on back of 622 you will see an "RB" with a lot of numbers, after the numbers is a single letter, it should be an "A","B", or "C". Mine is a "C" seems like people with the "C" are not having the problems that are inherent to the older generations.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I am a "C" I believe and I am having issues. A pool would be good for this socceteer.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Well I am a "C" I believe and I am having issues. A pool would be good for this socceteer.


WOW that was a fast response...:lol:

Yes it would be nice to know as well as I would think that Dish would like to know


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have an "A" and a "B," both work equally the same with a few issues.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I heard there's also a "D"...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

liferules said:


> I heard there's also a "D"...


Yes, I have a "D" that is to be installed tomorrow. I will not be able to add to this poll unless you add a category for "D".


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

liferules said:


> I heard there's also a "D"...


My "C" reboots every 5-20 min. :icon_lame

I just received my rev. "D" 622 and I'll install it when I get home. It came in an orange box (box looked beat up) and on the serial number label it says "ViP622 DVR new replacement". I really hope this one solves the dreaded reboot & lock up / machine gun audio problems. :coolglass


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*Hopefully socceteer does not mind.. But creating another poll to include "D" and another option just incase an "E" floats in. Also made it multi-choice for the people that have multiple 622s*

*PLEASE VOTE AGAIN*


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

I have version "B" and I am having some problems

Why am I not allowed to vote in this poll?


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Bogey62 said:


> I have version "B" and I am having some problems
> 
> Why am I not allowed to vote in this poll?


This is nuts, I just reentered this thread and now I can vote.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bogey... You most likely caught it while I was adding the new options.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Bogey... You most likely caught it while I was adding the new options.


Just my luck, always being caught with my pants down.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> *Hopefully socceteer does not mind.. But creating another poll to include "D" and another option just incase an "E" floats in. Also made it multi-choice for the people that have multiple 622s*
> 
> *PLEASE VOTE AGAIN*


I do not mind...Thanks you ...!

I am not sure which one I have, I will check when I get home and vote


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

There are many other things that this poll is not taking into account. Besides the version number of the receiver (which may or not make a difference) there is the type of LNB and switch(es) that could be important. Even listing legancy or Pro LNBs and switches may be helpful to DISH's engineers. Another thing that may or may not be important is which satellites you are receiving.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill R said:


> There are many other things that this poll is not taking into account.


I believe the goal is to establish whether the version has anything to do with it.

There are probably dozens of configurations using your method but I would think it would be useful just to see if a particular version is more problematic than others when considering what to replace or how to refurbish receivers.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

My receiver was installed Tuesday, and the only issue I have with it is that on the local HD channels from Dish, not OTA, that I get intermitent pixalation, plus something I've never ever seen before! For a few seconds half the screen has pixalation and the second half has vertical color bars, or the second half(bottom) is all green!

Mind you that nothing else has changed, but just the exchange of 942, for the 622!

I have never seen this with either the 2- DP-7200's that I'm still using, or the 942!

My signal strength is around 100 on all 3 sats.

So far I've never lost a recording, or had one reboot, so that may be a good thing, but I wonder if anyone else has experienced this?


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

So far my "D" is working like a champ.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mine says C, I don't believe that letter is the hardware level. 

A code, similar to what was used in other models, is visible on the system info three screen. Mine is Hardware id RBDD-N


----------



## tylerwebb17 (Mar 19, 2006)

Installed first 622 on March 31, it was a C (although I don't think that's hardware level) it would lock up and SBSOD about 20 times a day. Tried everything to fix it and finally called DISH... They sent a replacement that arrived yesterday and I removed the old and activated the new one, a D revision, at 4PM CDT yesterday (14 April). It has not been turned off since and it has not had one hiccup, glitch, SBSOD...it has been perfect. Just thought I'd let y'all know.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

harsh said:


> I believe the goal is to establish whether the version has anything to do with it.


The version number indicates the production run of the receiver ("A" - first production run, ect.). We have no idea if there were any changes between production runs.

My point was that there is much more to pinpointing problems than just looking at production runs. A poll should take all of those variables into account if it is to be useful.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you sure it means production run. I have seen where difference like that might also indicated different locations, but my guess is this unit is only made at one place. Production runs might be correct or could also be board revisions. From my experience, it is production runs where changes are made and given the how new the 622 I would not be suprised if there was not some minor changes. 

I definitely agree with you that there is more to it than board revisions. 

Polls like this in the past have always turned mixed results. Looking back at this one and compare it to the 3.56 poll and numbers don't jive. Should have been more explicit with rebooting issues and lock up scretch because those two issues I believe are partially hardware related. Numbers don't jive and I think that the reason is that people voted if they had ran into any problem. Kinda of similar to the last poll that was done where it simple asked is your 622 having any problems or not. I voted my C box has problems because the problems are extreme (Multiple times a day). Someone else might have seen a reboot once in a week and mark the same answer. Like all these polls, I take it as a sample and try not to read too much into it. 

Like I said, I have a "C" and I have the spontaneous reboot issue and lock scretch issue. I have a replacement coming my way and i do believe it is hardware related. I have had a 921 in the same location without any issues. I personally think I got a lemon and it is not an inherent problem wiht a particular version. I find it promising that people have swapped out and the issues have dissappeared. I will report back what happens with my swap out.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

The only number I could find even remotely closee was RBBD-N the R-0 number is all numbers. The serial number and card number (S00) aren't even close. I hooked my unit up the first weekend in February. Other than the lack of geometry adjusment (my image is shifted left on SD 75-25), I've had no issues. I should read further, I was checking on screen, I'll check the box tag, today.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> The only number I could find even remotely closee was RBBD-N the R-0 number is all numbers. The serial number and card number (S00) aren't even close. I hooked my unit up the first weekend in February. Other than the lack of geometry adjusment (my image is shifted left on SD 75-25), I've had no issues. I should read further, I was checking on screen, I'll check the box tag, today.


You should have a letter at the end


----------



## pwherr (Jul 14, 2004)

1-A-Work great
1-C-Sucks
Thank you.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I just hit the PiP button on the remote to try picture-in-picture on this replacement 622 "version D" and it rebooted. :shrug: 

This is some buggy equipment! :down:


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I also just had a "D" version installed today and tried the PIP and had no problems. I even paused the both tuners prior to swapping and had no problems. I did get a spontaneous re-boot while watching a satellite local station and called it in. The CSR suggested that I unplug the receiver for 15 seconds and then see what happens. So far, it's been fine but I've only been watching the satellite stations and not the local satellite since the re-boot (no compelling shows on network TV on Saturday nights). I will wait a couple more days before submitting my poll answer.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Bill R said:


> My point was that there is much more to pinpointing problems than just looking at production runs. A poll should take all of those variables into account if it is to be useful.


You would only have a point if this were one of those "should take less than 15 minutes" interviews created by an Echostar engineer/product manager who knew precisely what, if anything, changed between revisions. As a participant on DBSTalk, we typically have no inside knowledge of production changes. The results thus far suggest that the production run has little to do with the balance between good and bad experiences.

The polling feature here is of the "one choice from many" type. It is not of the decision tree type. You would have to be seriously brain damaged to either concoct or participate in a single question poll with hundreds of selections. Your position assumes that external equipment has something to do with the problems. I'm not sold on the idea that the problems people might experience have a great deal to do with LNBs, switches or other installed equipment. I'm more inclined to think that reboots, rendering aberrations and missed timers are caused by internal issues; be they defective hardware or corrupt software.

Three things I've noticed:

1. A substantial majority of the respondents have/had version C.
2. The sampling is only tens of respondents from a gamut of perhaps tens of thousands.
3. The ratio of good/bad is surprisingly close across the board.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> The only number I could find even remotely closee was RBBD-N the R-0 number is all numbers. The serial number and card number (S00) aren't even close. I hooked my unit up the first weekend in February. Other than the lack of geometry adjustment (my image is shifted left on SD 75-25), I've had no issues. I should read further, I was checking on screen, I'll check the box tag, today.


I checked the box yesterday need the poll modified. I voted no problem, other. Will need that changed to no problem "A". I think the number you're referring to is the serial number


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

have had mine a week, haven't noticed anything terrible, but I'm still mostly watching the old 942 recordings so I can get those viewed and it returned. I've watched about 6 hours or programming off the 622 and haven't seen anything bad. not sure I'd notice a reboot unless it occurred between 8 and 11pm when I record things.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I received my new version of the 622 on Monday, it is a model D. So far everything is working fine. 

I did notice a couple of semi-minor problems

1) OTA reception is worse than the 921, I think other people also reported this difference with their 924. Does anyone know if Dish is aware of this and are they working on it..? 

2) Very slow response from TV2. mostly while navigating the menus.

PIP works great, quality of picture is very good, speed and response from TV1 os also great.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

socceteer are you aware that the scale on OTA is different than the 921. THE OTA scale is like the 811. 0-100% The 921 OTA scale is 0-125.


----------



## brad1138 (Mar 22, 2006)

SingleAction said:


> I have never seen this with either the 2- DP-7200's that I'm still using, or the 942!


You might just be the only person on the planet still using 7100/7200's  . I installed those and they still give me nightmares, I can't believe they are still working.

Brad


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> socceteer are you aware that the scale on OTA is different than the 921. THE OTA scale is like the 811. 0-100% The 921 OTA scale is 0-125.


Hi Ron

Yes I figured that was the case...


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I have had version "D" of the 622 for a week now and I wanted to wait at least a week before I gave my first impressions, here they are:

1. I have had only one sudden, unexpected re-boot on the day after the install. I was watching the new local ABC digital satellite station when the re-boot occurred. I have since stopped watching these stations and only record from them. I watch the locals via the OTA and only record from the local digital satellite stations. No other re-boots have happened.

2. I must have recorded around 20-25 programs in the last week with only one problem that I've noticed. Many of these recordings have been two at a time and on one occassion, I recorded three at one time while watching a forth pre-recorded program. The problem is as follows: On Thursday night, I wanted to record two back to back recordings on the same station. I had read about others having problems recording two back to back recordings on the same station, so here is what I did. I set the first recording from 7:00 - 8:00 and instead of recording the second one from 8:00 - 9:00; I edited the first one manually and changed the end time from 8:00 to 9:00. I was not at home but when I got home prior to 9:00, I noticed the 622 was not recording. It seems like the 622 completely ignored my manual change from 8:00 to 9:00 and just recorded the original recording that was scheduled form 7:00 - 8:00. All other recordings have worked just fine. I would suggest that users don't try to change any recording manually because the 622 might ignore any change.

3. The 622 seems to pick up the local stations much better than my 921 did, especially my local CBS station.

4. I have not noticed any video stuttering that some others have reported, but I do notice the machine gun sound whenever I skip forward. I hardly ever watch live TV so maybe that's why I haven't noticed the video stuttering.

5. Overall, I'm impressed with the 622 and it is working much better than the 921 when I first got it in February of 2004.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I tried again today to "Edit" an existing timer to add some time to it and the 622 completely ignores any manual edits you make to a timer set from the guide.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a "B" and the only problem I have is the video "stuttering" issue once every few days that is corrected with a power button reboot. My guess is that this is a simple software issue. Other than that it is working "fine." In the poll would this be considered a unit "not working fine" or one working "fine?"


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

I've had my 622 since 4/21. I haven't had a problem with it yet. Or at least not problem that was anything other than me not knowing how it works.

Mine is a "C" version and the only problems have been operator error or misunderstanding.


----------

